# MOPS October Sale on Xtreme NP Reduction Bio Media



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

This week, we're offering a 10% discount on SWC Xtreme NP Reduction Bio Media. It's a newer product available to reefkeepers and offers a method for reducing or eliminating nitrates and phosphates while also providing a food source for many corals and invertebrates.

For pricing and additional information, please click on the following links.....

Xtreme NP Reduction Bio Media [500 mL]

Xtreme NP Reduction Bio Media [1000 mL]

The sale is in effect until October 31st.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok this is not my first time hearing about MOPS, quite honestly though...I have no clue what it is, explanation??


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

ok scratch that previous comment, clicked the link and am now educated. lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

MOPS is awesome! And for all of you that got Big Al's Hamilton gift cards, MOPS is only 10 minutes or so up the expressway from there! Just check hours before you go. They're a warehouse that allows pickup, not an actual storefront, so hours are a little shorter...


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

xr8dride,

I'm glad you did click on the link because that was exactly what I would have told you to do  If you'd like even more info, there's a link at the bottom of the Summary tab that takes you to a recent article called Probiotics Demystified in an issue of CORAL magazine.

carmenh,

Thanks for your continuing support of MOPS!


----------

